# I have a ground hog problem... anyone wanna help?



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I've got a fairly large ground hog/Woodchuck living under my shed. It's actually starting to wear a path between my shed and my neighbors shed. The problem is I live in the Wyoming City limits and no gun fire is allowed (and I have one a-hole back yard neighbor that would call the cops at the sound of a fire cracker). Anyone got a trap laying around they could loan me or some other sure fire method to get rid of this thing? Gun with a silencer perhaps?? :evil: 

Mike


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I'll bet a big pile of rabbit food that was soaked in anti-freeze and dumped in it's hole would prove very effective...don't know until you try:16suspect .


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

A steel trap will last your lifetime if stored inside. Make the investment, other chucks will find your shed in the future. If you would rather give a couple of dogs some work, you'll need a terrier and most any other dog. Send the terrier under the shed, have the other dog standing by between your shed & the neighbors. 
If this were a skunk, I would suggest a live trap, bait, small rug to cover trap, & drown.

L & O


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Has live traps and they are cheap.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Please don't use the anti- freeze method. You don't need a poisoned ground hog flopping around in your neighbors yard. Buy a live trap and take care of it that way.


Griffondog


----------



## MI_Bowhunter (Feb 5, 2005)

bow and arrow?


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

if hes going under the shed, buy yourself a 220 conibear from gander mountain or a local trapping store and and set the 220 right at the hole going under the shed. Will kill him dead, you dont want to be live trapping and relocating woodchucks, they are a nuicense and it will become someone elses problem whether it be a farmer or a neighbor down the road that you dont like.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Stand outside the hole with a pitchfork in hand?


----------



## doublell (Feb 8, 2007)

crossbow would work quiet and deadly. I used a 12 gauge on 2, live trap on another 2. tree hugger neighbor complained about the 12 gauge told her I would live trap if I could release them under her deck:evilsmile


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

A bow woeked for me last year. Couldn't safely use a gun, but the bow was fine.


----------



## trotterlg (Oct 26, 2004)

Wait til the 4th of july and shoot it with what you got. Larry


----------

